# Ukibori mirror



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

this is a technique called Ukibori where you stamp the wood, turn it down until you can just barely see the dents, then swell them back up with steam. This is Walnut with a home made heart stamp that i made.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Interesting. Hadn't heard of that before. Looks like you did a great job with it I assume it wouldn't work too well with dense oily woods like cocobolo but should be great with softer, more porous woods.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I made one out of maple and it didn't work very well. The wood was too hard and it was hard to dent it. At least with that size of a stamp.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That is a very interesting technique you have. And you mastered it quite well. Can it be done on any piece of wood? Or does it have to be turned to work? 
Care to share the process?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It certainly will work on flat wood as well as carved wood. It also works on harder woods they just don't dent as well and then don't swell up as much. I think a smaller tool to dent the wood would be in order for harder woods. When I tried this many years ago I used a rounded over nail.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is very cool John. Do you sand after raising it back up? Looks like it would be a delicate task.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

john lucas said:


> It certainly will work on flat wood as well as carved wood. It also works on harder woods they just don't dent as well and then don't swell up as much. I think a smaller tool to dent the wood would be in order for harder woods. When I tried this many years ago I used a rounded over nail.


I just don't understand the process of doing it. 
We need steps. And if you don't want to share that, I guess I can understand.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dominick said:


> I just don't understand the process of doing it.
> We need steps. And if you don't want to share that, I guess I can understand.


have you ever dented wood then used an iron to raise it back up?
im assuming he dented it then turned just a little off of that side then steamed or ironed it and the grain swelled back up hence the bumps
Very well done John


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

robert421960 said:


> have you ever dented wood then used an iron to raise it back up?
> im assuming he dented it then turned just a little off of that side then steamed or ironed it and the grain swelled back up hence the bumps
> Very well done John


Yea its the shapes of the hearts or other types of shapes. I understand the concept (I think) 
I don't know what I'm trying to say. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Very nice mirror John. The effect came out very well in this piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice, John.

Dom ... I believe you're over-thinking this.

John explained this once before but I don't remember how long ago so I can't find his original post ... from memory, he made a custom stamp, the end of it is the heart shape. He whacks it with a mallet and it makes a heart shaped dent in the wood.

Make lots of these dents.

Now turn away the undented surface of the piece so that it's level with the bottom of the dents you made.

Now steam the wood ... the dents will, presto magico, undent themselves and become the heart-shaped raised bumps you see.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not over thinking just under thinking. 
Laughing!!!!! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The steps are easy. Turn the wood to shape. The dent the wood by driving or pressing the leather stamp or even a rounded over nail into the wood. Then either turn, shear scrape, sand or all 3 until you can just barely see the dents. It helps if you can get the dents consistently deep but that's a problem I'm working on. 
At this stage sand to about 400 grit. Then put a rag over the wood and use a steam iron to raise the dents above the surface. When this is accomplished rub the surface with a green Scotch brite pador 4/0 steel wool. Now your ready for the finish.
I'm still learning and wood species is going to be crucial to get really good predictable results. Softer woods seem better than hard but they can't have any pronounced hard and soft places.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
that's a really cool idea. I like the results. Might be something else to try.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> John,
> that's a really cool idea. I like the results. Might be something else to try.
> Mike Hawkins


That's funny, because I was thinking about the edge on your bowls would be a neat place to try this. No pressure


----------

